# What is everyone doing in their spare time while waiting for the call?



## Brandonfw

So I was wondering what everyone is doing during their spare time while waiting for that "special" call.  

Currently, for the past two weeks, a co-worker and I have been trying to learn German. So far, we can count up into the thousands now  Spelling in German on the other hand is completely out of the question for now haha  ;D

-Brandonfw


----------



## jlv031

Playing world of tank haha. Its less rewarding but still fun.


----------



## Brandonfw

I was told that it was good, and one friend keeps bugging me to get it... haha


----------



## RomanE

Playing Minecraft  I don't think I will have time for video games after the call


----------



## matthew1786

Getting a Bachelor's Degree in Electrical Engineering.  ;D


----------



## Little Coyote

Exercising, watching all of the Basic Up episodes, trolling Forces.ca and this forum for information that will help me at BMQ and MTC. Can't be too prepared, can we?

But more usually, I end up:



			
				jlv031 said:
			
		

> Playing world of tanks



And a few other games. . . After all, like he said, won't get much time for that stuff at Basic and such. . .


----------



## Sharp

Working and playing tower defense games hours on end.

Get me out of this rut.


----------



## Emilio

Eating right working out, I have been stuck on some medical issues since October and have been in this process since may. I would also play xbox but all my games are old and I have no money for live  :crybaby:.


----------



## MacIssac

climbing 1300 steps up the Hamilton mountain at least an hour everyday lol


----------



## Milhouse

Got a six month wait on my file. So took a night school class in calculus. BTW, does anyone know if night school is looked at the same as regular school? Or is a credit a credit. Either way, class ends a month before my file gets reopened.


----------



## Pinggew

League of legends, gym, work... sums up my life


----------



## theforcewithin

Working out, MMA, working two jobs directly related to the trades I want, volunteering with the Red Cross, visiting CF Bases and museums, networking with CF and US Army members, learning about everything and anything related to CF, being excited for the new fiscal year... Gotta do everything possible to be prepared and get a higher score for the Merit List!


----------



## Goose15

Milhouse said:
			
		

> Got a six month wait on my file. So took a night school class in calculus. BTW, does anyone know if night school is looked at the same as regular school? Or is a credit a credit. Either way, class ends a month before my file gets reopened.



A credit is a credit. No need to worry about that.


----------



## Brandonfw

This month I've been playing a ton of Battlefield 4, Garrys Mod, and Defiance.


----------



## Scott

You should try playing "get the fuck out and do PT so you don't end up recoursed or worse because you're not in the shape you should be"

Awesome game. Epic level ups.


----------



## Green

Doing PT, eating better, reviewing my math from elementary to math 12, so I don't get too surprised if I'm sent to Trenton for aircrew selection (AEC). Also considering a plan B if things don't go as planned. I'm fairly isolated right now, living in the bush, so any news coming from the CF will be a blessing. I'm slowly discovering the forces.gc.ca website, there's many interesting documents on it. I might also get back into ham radio, but it's been a while.


----------



## Goose15

Scott said:
			
		

> You should try playing "get the fuck out and do PT so you don't end up recoursed or worse because you're not in the shape you should be"
> 
> Awesome game. Epic level ups.



:rofl: So true! 

I love those level ups ;D


----------



## Brandonfw

Scott said:
			
		

> You should try playing "get the frig out and do PT so you don't end up recoursed or worse because you're not in the shape you should be"
> 
> Awesome game. Epic level ups.



A friend and mine and I use to try doing push ups every time we died in a game (about 5 push ups every death) but I died a ton, so it got very, VERY exhausting XD


----------



## Scott

Brandonfw said:
			
		

> A friend and mine and I use to try doing push ups every time we died in a game (about 5 push ups every death) but I died a ton, so it got very, VERY exhausting XD



Do more. 

And run.

Trust me.


----------



## Pinggew

I recommend jump rope, really good for the cardio, balance, and response time. Nothing wrong with a little bit of video games here and there, They are actually proven to help people be more creative. Just dont let it impact your physical well being.


----------



## Brandonfw

in 2009/2010 I was around 300 pounds, by fall of 2010, I was 175 pounds. I played Dance Dance Revolution on the ps2 and watched what I ate. That game does wonders for losing weight  ;D


----------



## Treemoss

Going about my day normally and acting as if my phone doesn't exist . I haven't been obsessing over looking much into the training, as reading about it and doing it are 2 very different things. But mostly I'm working full time, going to the gym and eating better to keep in shape, lots of video games, and a trip to George Street once a month or two  :facepalm:


----------



## JoeDos

Well since I applied a year ago I started working on my PT lost weight, gained muscle etc. I just finally finished my gr12 education in hopes it would look good on my application, doing extensive research on trades I want to do. And prepping for my CFAT that's in 2 days :S, and hoping that I can maybe make it to basic for April.


----------



## Brandonfw

J_M_J_D said:
			
		

> Well since I applied a year ago I started working on my PT lost weight, gained muscle etc. I just finally finished my gr12 education in hopes it would look good on my application, doing extensive research on trades I want to do. And prepping for my CFAT that's in 2 days :S, and hoping that I can maybe make it to basic for April.



Good luck on your CFAT J_M_J_D!

*Edited for spelling*


----------



## theforcewithin

Brandonfw said:
			
		

> in 2009/2010 I was around 300 pounds, by fall of 2010, I was 175 pounds. I played Dance Dance Revolution on the ps2 and watched what I ate. That game does wonders for losing weight  ;D



Nice job!  ;D


----------



## jurskinator

Oh how fun this waiting game is...I've been working part time, hitting up the gym, and going on as many weekend outings as I can to take my mind off waiting. Hope to be in basic this spring sometime!


----------



## theforcewithin

EJAY said:
			
		

> Oh how fun this waiting game is...I've been working part time, hitting up the gym, and going on as many weekend outings as I can to take my mind off waiting. Hope to be in basic this spring sometime!



It's been a year and 43 days since I submitted my online app, and it's been a roller coaster ride so far. Recently, though, the waiting game has been easier; I find that keeping in touch with the CFRC regarding (possible) dates and projected intake numbers eases off the anxiety a little bit. It's nice to get a good dose of reality and know just how long you'd probably have to wait. Just waiting for that new fiscal year! Come on, April...

Hoping to get into basic period!


----------



## Winter727

Sounds like quite the journey... After thinking about it for quite some time, I applied a few days after my birthday. I've been doing exactly the same thing I've been doing for the past 3 years. Working full time, boxing and Muay Thai with some Taekwondo and weightlifting at the gym. Only slowed down when I was ill. It's been great, I was merit listed before the holiday break.


----------



## MJMeredith

Working a part time job, training/volunteering with my local fire department, spending 50+ hours a week running my business with my wife, and squeezing in some reading every once in a while


----------



## Badner

Buying as much cool tactical gear as I can to bring to BMQ!1!!


----------



## George Wallace

Badner said:
			
		

> Buying as much cool tactical gear as I can to bring to BMQ!1!!



 :

Don't waste your money; and remember: You have to carry all of what you bring.


----------



## Badner

George Wallace said:
			
		

> :
> 
> Don't waste your money; and remember: You have to carry all of what you bring.



Joking, but thanks for the tip


----------



## Mapcinq

Im working full time for RBC.. and waiting on the call to do my Medical and Interview.  Trying to get in as much PT as I can, and trying to avoid partying too much.    :nod:


----------



## NonSequitur

I may or may not be hijacking this thread...

So I was enrolled last week in the Primary Reserves as an Officer Cadet. At the time, I asked what was going to be the next step. No one seemed to know and I was advised that I'd be contacted to pick up my kit, training before BMOQ, etc.

Anyway, it's been over a week now and I haven't heard back from them. Should I be contacted them for an update? If so, who should I be calling? Should I just hurry up and wait for "the call"? Did they lose my telephone number?

While I had no problem bugging recruiters every day, I don't want to piss off someone who I might be working directly under in the near future. Some direction would be nice, before my over-excitement gets me into trouble...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## George Wallace

NonSequitur said:
			
		

> I may or may not be hijacking this thread...
> 
> So I was enrolled last week in the Primary Reserves as an Officer Cadet.



Yes you are hijacking this thread.

YOU ARE NOW ENROLLED in a Primary Reserve unit as an Officer Cadet.  You are no longer in the "RECRUITING PROCESS".  You are over and done with that.




			
				NonSequitur said:
			
		

> At the time, I asked what was going to be the next step. No one seemed to know and I was advised that I'd be contacted to pick up my kit, training before BMOQ, etc.



Perhaps they did not at that time.  As you are now ENROLLED, and officially theirs, they (the unit) will now have to book appointments for you to draw kit, and submit your name to attend courses.  That may take some time.



			
				NonSequitur said:
			
		

> Anyway, it's been over a week now and I haven't heard back from them. Should I be contacted them for an update? If so, who should I be calling? Should I just hurry up and wait for "the call"? Did they lose my telephone number?



Over a week?  Why did you not 'parade' with that unit the same day/night a week after you were enrolled?  Reserve units 'parade' weekly.



			
				NonSequitur said:
			
		

> While I had no problem bugging recruiters every day, I don't want to piss off someone who I might be working directly under in the near future. Some direction would be nice, before my over-excitement gets me into trouble...




YOU ARE NOW ENROLLED.  The Recruiters have nothing more to do with you.  You belong to a Reserve unit.  It is the Reserve unit that you belong to that will be responsible for all your administration now.  Find out who is your Chain of Command and ask them all these relevant questions.


You are in the Army now.


----------



## Treemoss

Just working as a medic in the mean time :S, aside from that... gym and league of legends


----------



## Forceswannabe

Working, taking pilot lessons, volunteering for search and rescue, working out, taking care of my son and wife. But the biggest of all as we all know is worrying about even getting in, and not waiting forever.


----------



## Amanda winter

Waking up at 5am every morning and going for an hour bike ride and then 20 min run to get my day started. Eating right and preparing myself in every way poaaible for basic. You can never be too prepared


----------



## Amanda winter

Possible*


----------



## MacIssac

Amanda winter said:
			
		

> Waking up at 5am every morning and going for an hour bike ride and then 20 min run to get my day started. Eating right and preparing myself in every way poaaible for basic. You can never be too prepared


Do the dundurn stairs  lol


----------



## petercushing

Treemoss said:
			
		

> Going about my day normally and acting as if my phone doesn't exist . I haven't been obsessing over looking much into the training, as reading about it and doing it are 2 very different things. But mostly I'm working full time, going to the gym and eating better to keep in shape, lots of video games, and a trip to George Street once a month or two  :facepalm:



Nice. I didn't know you were from St. John's as well! Bayman or townie


----------



## Metsuke

Working out, the 2nd Lt told me to run 40km a day (im going to die), so I am gonna try that this weekend. I can speak German, Deutschland ist uber alles in der welt, joking of course. Of course, fitting time for a couple games of company of heroes, reading etc.


----------



## PMedMoe

Metsuke said:
			
		

> Working out, the 2nd Lt told me to run 40km a day (im going to die), so I am gonna try that this weekend.



I hope that's a typo.  If not, running 40km per day is hardly necessary....   :


----------



## Treemoss

petercushing said:
			
		

> Nice. I didn't know you were from St. John's as well! Bayman or townie



Nither lol, I'm a mainlander. But St. John's fills the the gap nicely!


----------



## Metsuke

Whoops, yup that was a typo! I meant a *week


----------



## sebas132

Still working on a farm 40h a week. Training 3 times per week , swimming each sunday . And try to fit some running between everything , I try to run at least twice a week minimum of 8km each . 

I try to always do something !


----------



## petercushing

Treemoss said:
			
		

> Nither lol, I'm a mainlander. But St. John's fills the the gap nicely!



Cool. I know a lot of guys from Nova Scotia. One of them is training to be RCMP.


----------



## Jayrickson

"What is everyone doing in their spare time while waiting for the call?"

Walking 6k a day
Cardio and weights 14+ hours a week (for 1 more week.. !) 
Writing, editing, rewriting, and re-editing my autobiography
Moving, packing, cleaning...


----------



## s2184

Metsuke said:
			
		

> Working out, the 2nd Lt told me to run 40km a day (im going to die), so I am gonna try that this weekend. I can speak German, Deutschland ist uber alles in der welt, joking of course. Of course, fitting time for a couple games of company of heroes, reading etc.



See you in the 2016 summer Olympics. Hopefully you bring home Marathon gold medal from Rio de Janeiro.


----------



## Metsuke

Maybe the olympics is a good training opportunity haha  that was a typo, meant 40km a week, but im sure a day would be a effective way to train XD its a marathon!


----------



## KerryBlue

Start my new job tomorrow, going to start training with my buddy for a triathlon and just relax over the summer.


----------



## Treemoss

petercushing said:
			
		

> Cool. I know a lot of guys from Nova Scotia. One of them is training to be RCMP.



Nope, I'm from Ontario haha. But yea I know a lot of Nova Scotians who work in the area here as well.. but a lot are leaving.


----------



## mtlee

Currently working on my PT with a great program based off of Russian Kettle Bells and lots of running. Otherwise I'm doing day hikes nearly every weekend and brushing up on my French, as it's slipped away from me since finishing school.


----------



## Treemoss

Damn everyone here just trains hardcore in their spare time lol. 


I just work a lot, go to the gym 4-5 times a week, and have a brew·ski every now and then. Outside of that, sit around and watch netflix or game a bit.


----------



## dale622

Taken up collecting and refurbishing classic guns. Started with something cheap like a rough condition mosin nagant and turn it into a peice of art. Now seeing what I can turn mausers into.

Occupies the time quite nicely. Also I can't let anything go out my doors without being test fired  8)


----------



## Sarah_H

Well I joined a gym to help get back into shape. Sadly I let myself go over the last year. I Was doing so well but life like to throw you for loops. So I'm hoping to get my cardio back to where I use to be a year ago. Same for my upper body strength. I've also been looking for some part-time work for the time being. I'm getting tired of lying in interviews about my future plans. I almost got a job but I let it slip that I was applying for the CF. Even though I told them I may not get in at all or I may not get accepted until a yr from now. Oh well, I'm trying to not feel to guilty about that. I got the dreaded question at my last interview "Where do you see yourself in 5 yrs?" It was hard to bite my tongue and answer with "Oh hopefully still working here if I get the job!"


----------



## Metsuke

Well, I also do game a little bit, always good to switch off from the real world for a bit.. Sarah, I also had let that slip in a job interview.. They really don't wanna hire you if you want to join the Forces eh?


----------



## JoeDos

I actually got fired for saying I was in the application process, oh well not a big deal. Lately I started playing Elder Scrolls Online, and stepped my workout up a bit, I felt it was starting to get a little to easy... And just hoping I get contacted for my Medical and interview soon.


----------



## Metsuke

Yeah, I don't understand why employers fire you, like get as much work as they can outta you before you leave eh? If I was an employer, I would see that this person will most likely step up their game, and I would keep them on until they leave. Elder scrolls online is good, but its a terrible distraction XD I missed a workout day because of it


----------



## JoeDos

Metsuke said:
			
		

> Yeah, I don't understand why employers fire you, like get as much work as they can outta you before you leave eh? If I was an employer, I would see that this person will most likely step up their game, and I would keep them on until they leave. Elder scrolls online is good, but its a terrible distraction XD I missed a workout day because of it



Haha I have to drag myself off it, hopefully I get scheduled for my Medical and interview soon.... I am dying here.


----------



## mtlee

AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> Haha I have to drag myself off it, hopefully I get scheduled for my Medical and interview soon.... I am dying here.



More time to PT! Come over to the Shore, and we can do some ruck marches.


----------



## Sarah_H

Metsuke said:
			
		

> Well, I also do game a little bit, always good to switch off from the real world for a bit.. Sarah, I also had let that slip in a job interview.. They really don't wanna hire you if you want to join the Forces eh?


Apparently not. I wasn't planning on mentioning it, but she (the interviewer) started going on about how she wanted me to be assistant manager and eventually manager. I panicked because I don't want that sort of responsibility, especially if I don't know how long I'd be working for them. I've done the management thing before and I didn't like it. All I want is part-time work to keep me busy and give me some income in the meantime. As well with being only part-time I wont feel so guilty for saying I have to quit because I got accepted into the CF. 

I can't really blame her for turning me down. She obviously wanted someone who was looking to make a career out of working for the company. I just felt a little hurt I guess. Oh well I just got hired the other day for a part-time job working 5am-9am. I'm looking at it as good practice for BMQ. Those 5am wake-up calls wont be so brutal when I get  St Jean!


----------



## Treemoss

Sarah_H said:
			
		

> Well I joined a gym to help get back into shape. Sadly I let myself go over the last year. I Was doing so well but life like to throw you for loops. So I'm hoping to get my cardio back to where I use to be a year ago. Same for my upper body strength. I've also been looking for some part-time work for the time being. I'm getting tired of lying in interviews about my future plans. I almost got a job but I let it slip that I was applying for the CF. Even though I told them I may not get in at all or I may not get accepted until a yr from now. Oh well, I'm trying to not feel to guilty about that. I got the dreaded question at my last interview "Where do you see yourself in 5 yrs?" It was hard to bite my tongue and answer with "Oh hopefully still working here if I get the job!"





			
				AlphaBravo said:
			
		

> I actually got fired for saying I was in the application process, oh well not a big deal. Lately I started playing Elder Scrolls Online, and stepped my workout up a bit, I felt it was starting to get a little to easy... And just hoping I get contacted for my Medical and interview soon.



Lol.... as some of you have already read... I know that feeling quite well -_-.


Wonder how that game was, played the series a little bit but never got full into it. My roommate though.. jesus... balls deeps with Skyrim. 

The trick to those interview questions is to say "Succssful, well off, doing good" lol


----------



## sunny1994

I started running and working out again, but I'm also going to school still, and mite be applying for a part time job soon. As long as you forget that you applied to the army your time will go by faster, just try not to think that you have applied.


----------



## GraemeCaughill

waking up at 5-6:30 am every morning no matter what i did the night before, going for a run (2.5-3.5 kms) doing my pushups and situps (20 pushups, 30 situps) and eating a more balanced diet throughout the day.
and of course, re-watching basic up for the 100th time as well as any videos i can get my hands on from the CF and getting more involved with this amazing website. great place to gain knowledge and understanding of what life will be like soon.


----------



## Vell

0500: Wake up
0600: Go to work
1800: Come home, change, put stuff away
1830: 5 mins stretching, 5 mins warmup, 30 mins running (~5-7km), 10 mins ~40-50 situps/~25-30 pushups/~1min 20 seconds for each kind of plank (I still suck at these and man they hurt, tips welcome)
1930: Feed/play with/bath the kids
2100: Put the kids to sleep, but end up passing out from exhaustion despite having things to do.
Repeat

I started at about 300meters and being winded, 4 pushups max and 30 situps so I have come a long way. I will continue to try an improve. I really wish I had a fitness buff friend for extra guidance though.

I browse these forums while on the long train to work in Nagoya or when I have no classes to teach.




			
				GraemeCaughill said:
			
		

> waking up at 5-6:30 am every morning no matter what i did the night before, going for a run (2.5-3.5 kms) doing my pushups and situps (20 pushups, 30 situps) and eating a more balanced diet throughout the day.
> and of course, re-watching basic up for the 100th time as well as any videos i can get my hands on from the CF and getting more involved with this amazing website. great place to gain knowledge and understanding of what life will be like soon.



Indeed that is about the minimum fitness standard, but I would at the very least double all that, especially for someone who wants to be Infantry. But I am just an applicant basing this on what I read on these forums.


----------



## SoldierInAYear

Redditing, working out and getting ready to transition into college!


----------



## mrbill

Started the P90X workout after I put in my application last July.. figured it would be a good idea to get into shape.. Then Christmas hit, and I slacked off a bit.. then I got back into it again.. Now doing the P90X 3 workouts.. half the time, twice the intensity... from doing 33 pull ups / chin ups and 153 push ups in roughly an hour workout, to being up to 236 push ups, and 80 pull ups in a half hour work out.. loving it.. as well as working a total non consistant schedule at Tim Hortons where I could work a 10am to 6pm shift one day, then back in for 2am till 10 the next, then maybe a 1pm  - 9pm, then a 5 am -3pm.. lucky for me, just got my offer for ACISS a few weeks ago and will be off to BMQ Aug. 30  Long wait, well deserved.. patience is a virtue, advice to anyone applying, don't get frustrated when you don't hear back.. if you are worried, call them up and ask for an update on the status of your application. At least then you'll know it's still in the stack.


----------



## mlavoie88

mrbill said:
			
		

> Started the P90X workout after I put in my application last July.. figured it would be a good idea to get into shape.. Then Christmas hit, and I slacked off a bit.. then I got back into it again.. Now doing the P90X 3 workouts.. half the time, twice the intensity... from doing 33 pull ups / chin ups and 153 push ups in roughly an hour workout, to being up to 236 push ups, and 80 pull ups in a half hour work out.. loving it.. as well as working a total non consistant schedule at Tim Hortons where I could work a 10am to 6pm shift one day, then back in for 2am till 10 the next, then maybe a 1pm  - 9pm, then a 5 am -3pm.. lucky for me, just got my offer for ACISS a few weeks ago and will be off to BMQ Aug. 30  Long wait, well deserved.. patience is a virtue, advice to anyone applying, don't get frustrated when you don't hear back.. if you are worried, call them up and ask for an update on the status of your application. At least then you'll know it's still in the stack.



Congrats on your offer and I'm impressed by the amount of push-up you can do.. BTW we'll go to BMQ the same day just not in the same platoon tho .. I'll be in L0045-F   

Four more week until the D-day. until then I try to run and train as much as I can between time being a father and a husband. It's not always easy to find time for myself with a one year old so I wake up a 0430 every morning for a run and while at work I do push-up and pull-ups in between task.


----------



## mrbill

I hear ya on the time thing.. not easy at all. Father of 3 and husband as well.. 12 year old twins and a 10 year old.. Luckily, they are at that age now where they are getting to be quite independent and are all very supportive of my decision to join. It was a tough one, but it was time for a change. Physically, I'm pretty much ready for this.. although my cardio does need a bit of work.. I know I can do it, it's just going to hurt for a while lol... not as young as I use to be.. Not old by any means (33, will be turning 34 in Oct) , but I can't run like I used to either..


----------



## theforcewithin

Sarah_H said:
			
		

> Well I joined a gym to help get back into shape. Sadly I let myself go over the last year. I Was doing so well but life like to throw you for loops. So I'm hoping to get my cardio back to where I use to be a year ago. Same for my upper body strength. I've also been looking for some part-time work for the time being. I'm getting tired of lying in interviews about my future plans. I almost got a job but I let it slip that I was applying for the CF. Even though I told them I may not get in at all or I may not get accepted until a yr from now. Oh well, I'm trying to not feel to guilty about that. I got the dreaded question at my last interview "Where do you see yourself in 5 yrs?" It was hard to bite my tongue and answer with "Oh hopefully still working here if I get the job!"



I hear you on the civilian interview bit. When I was interviewing for the job I have now, I was asked, "So what are your career goals?" I had to stifle a laugh and said something like, "To gain more experience and hopefully move up the ranks in the company." I kept the CF app to myself for a few months, and then when I really couldn't take it anymore, I told my boss. She was like, "Oh, that's amazing! I used to teach in military bases!" Needless to say, I was floored. She's been supportive ever since, and I thankfully didn't get fired...

Just spent the day interacting with vets and current CF members, and it was like a group counselling session... and I was the only person being counselled. It's nice to hear different advice from people in all stages of their careers and from all elements. Nice to network with a dedicated and fun bunch.

But yeah, other than keeping up with the fitness, boxing/MMA, networking with CF members, and saturating my brain with everything CF-related, my new goal during the wait is to gain as much experience as I can in the trades I've applied for. I pretty much poke my head around offices and ask if they need help with projects and such. Pretty sure I'm going to have a second follow-up interview next year, so having something to show for it would be good. Anything having to do with leadership development would probably be a good idea to do, too.


----------



## Marchog

I'm trying to get a real civilian job (I'm a reserves applicant) at the same time, so I'm "busy" with that, although I'm probably not doing enough on that front. 

On the side I've been on a several month long philosophy/theology binge in my spare time (sure beats paying out of my buttcrack to take it in a university class that churns out solipsists) , plus working out in order to avoid being utterly destroyed at BMQ. Since I'm on an involuntary vacation (yay!) I'm trying to arrange my time so that I do running in the morning, hopefully that will reduce some of the BMQ shock factor. Hopefully.


----------



## theforcewithin

Marchog said:
			
		

> I'm trying to get a real civilian job (I'm a reserves applicant) at the same time, so I'm "busy" with that, although I'm probably not doing enough on that front.
> 
> On the side I've been on a several month long philosophy/theology binge in my spare time (sure beats paying out of my buttcrack to take it in a university class that churns out solipsists) , plus working out in order to avoid being utterly destroyed at BMQ. Since I'm on an involuntary vacation (yay!) I'm trying to arrange my time so that I do running in the morning, hopefully that will reduce some of the BMQ shock factor. Hopefully.



Hey Marchog,

While I wait for the next fiscal year, I was looking into reserves to see what other options are out there. Been counselled to look at other options in the meantime given my trade is super small and hard to get into as a DEO. 

Looking at 32 Brigade in Toronto for now and they told me there were several options for reserve officers. Did your recruiter tell you how healthy/in demand the NCM or Officer trades were?


----------



## Marchog

I was told by my recruiter that there are some officer positions available and I believe they are actively looking for an artillery officer (I was offered the position, more or less, but I decided to go NCM).


----------

